# Skin Tag, Seb Keratosis & Comedone Removal



## PMurphy28 (Oct 6, 2011)

New derm in a existing group of IM's, trying to understand how to bill correctly, can we bill 10040 w/dx V50.8 & 706.1, 11200 w/V50.8, 701.9 and 17110 w/V50.8 & 702.19 on the same date of service?  Thanks!


----------

